# Stampede Announce Dance Team Tryouts



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BOISE, IDAHO (August 14, 2006) - The Idaho Stampede will conduct auditions for the 2006-07 Farmers & Merchants State Bank Stampede Spirit Dance Team presented by Studio C on Saturday, September 9 beginning at 9:30 a.m. at Studio C Academy of Dance located on 500 S. Fitness Place in Eagle.

Stampede Spirit dancers will participate in cheer and dance routines at all of the Stampede's 24 home games at Qwest Arena. The final team will consist of a dynamic group of dancers, able to provide an exciting, high-energy combination of entertainment and crowd encouraging presentations. The team will also participate in various community service events scheduled throughout the season.

Potential candidates must be high school graduates, at least 18 years of age and possess dance skills with the ability to communicate effectively. Candidates will be judged on their ability to grasp choreographed dance routines while maintaining a positive attitude, showmanship, and energy level.

Official registration is Saturday, September 9 from 8:30-9:30 a.m. at Studio C Academy of Dance located on 500 S. Fitness Place in Eagle. To pre-register, log on to idahostampede.com or call the Idaho Stampede office at (208) 388-4667 to obtain registration forms. Return the forms along with a $10 non-refundable fee to: Idaho Stampede Spirit Dance Auditions, 5516 S. Loughs Way, Boise, ID 83709 by Thursday, September 7. Candidates who choose to register on the day of auditions will be charged a $15 non-refundable fee.

The Idaho Stampede will begin their ninth season-of-play on Friday, November 24 at Qwest Arena as a member of the NBA Development League. Individuals and businesses interested in purchasing season tickets or to learn more about the upcoming season, may contact the Idaho Stampede office at 208-388-4667 or visit www.idahostampede.com.


----------

